#  > General Zone >  > Free Zone >  >  >  EI Standard for Aviation fuel handling sharing.

## trungtt

Dear all,

As my title of this topic. I need some EI standards for my research in aviation fuel handling. The list is at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
I have some already (EI1530, 1543, 1529, 1540, 1541, 1542, 1550, 1581, 1583, 1590, 1596, 1597) but after googled for quite long time I still lacking of the others.
Please share me if you have or if anyone need my existing one, I'm happy to share.



Regards,See More: EI Standard for Aviation fuel handling sharing.

----------


## Marty Thompson

May I suggest you post the ones that you do have and make a list of the ones that you need.

----------


## trungtt

Ok. Here is the list:
1. What I need:
EI 1598 Design, functional requirements and laboratory testing protocols for electronic sensors to monitor free water and/or particulate matter in aviation fuel
EI Research Report: Electrostatic discharges in two inch aviation fuel filter monitors. Phase 2: Properties needed to control discharges
EI 1599 Laboratory tests and minimum performance levels for aviation fuel dirt defence filters
EI Research Report: Electrostatic discharges in two-inch fuel filter monitors
EI Research Report: Investigation into the effects of lubricity additives on the performance of filter/water separators
EI 1582 Specification for similarity for EI 1581 aviation jet fuel filter/separators
Multi-product pipelines: minimum criteria to determine additive acceptability
EI 1598 Design, functional requirements and laboratory testing protocols for electronic sensors to monitor free water and/or particulate matter in aviation fuel
EI Research Report: Review of methods of bonding a hydrant dispenser (servicer) to an aircraft for refuelling
EI 1584 Four-inch hydrant system components and arrangements
EI 1570 Handbook on electronic sensors for the detection of particulate matter and/or free water during aircraft refuelling 
EI 1560: Recommended practice for the operation, inspection, maintenance and commissioning of aviation fuel hydrant systems and hydrant system extensions
EI 1585 Guidance in the cleaning of aviation fuel hydrant systems at airports
Research report: A qualitative assessment of electrostatic risks in jet fuel handling and distribution

2. What I have:
EI 1529 Aviation fuelling hose and hose assemblies
EI/JIG Standard 1530 Quality assurance requirements for the manufacture, storage and distribution of aviation fuel to airports 
EI 1540 Design, construction, commissioning, maintenance and testing of aviation fuelling facilities
EI 1541 Performance requirements for protective coating systems used in aviation fuel storage tanks and piping
EI 1542 Identification markings for dedicated aviation fuel manufacturing and distribution facilities, airport storage and mobile fuelling equipment
EI 1550 Handbook on equipment used for the maintenance and delivery of clean aviation fuel
EI 1581 Specification and qualification procedures for aviation jet fuel filter/separators
EI 1583 Laboratory tests and minimum performance levels for aviation fuel filter monitors
EI 1590 Specifications and qualification procedures for aviation fuel microfilters
EI 1596 Design and construction of aviation fuel filter vessels
EI 1597 Procedures for overwing fuelling to ensure delivery of the correct fuel grade to an aircraft

Please share me what you have other than mine and tell me if you need any of the above.
Many thanks.

----------


## Marty Thompson

By the word "post", I mean upload and post a download link of the ones that you have. I will look to see if I have any of your missing.

----------


## Marty Thompson

Here are four of them... post yours and I upload 2nd edition of 1585

----------


## trungtt

Ok. I'm trying to upload it. This is the first time I use this forum, some of files are to big to upload as attachment.

----------


## trungtt

Continue part 3. The rest are two big (the smallest is 5MB already) so we have to think about another means for sharing. :Hypnotysed:

----------


## Marty Thompson

1585 2nd

----------


## hamid1469

Thanks my brother

----------


## pmx

I have API/IP SPEC 1582:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pmx

trungtt, I hope you can upload the two large files to dropbox.com or any other similar page. Best Regards

----------


## os12

Thanks a lot!

----------


## hknshngl

thank you guys

See More: EI Standard for Aviation fuel handling sharing.

----------


## mutrosa

thank you for sharing Standard for Aviation fuel

----------


## tmlim

Dear folks,

Does anyone have the following (latest edition) of API 1530 2013 Ed. as well as JIG 1, JIG 2 and JIG 3 specifications? Would appreciate if these can be shared. Regards to all.

----------


## Marty Thompson

I have the EI 1530
EI 1530 1st Oct. 2013 Quality assurance requirements for the manufacture, storage and distribution of aviation fuels to airports

----------


## tmlim

Thanks Marty.  You are the "super hero" as you are ever willing to share what you have. Have a great day ahead.

Regards

----------


## tmlim

Dear Marty et al,

Do anyone have the API RP 1595 and RP 1543? We are working on a new jet fuel installation and have asked about anyone who has the Joint Inspection Group (JIG) 1, 2 and 3 as well. Appreciate the sharing.

Kind regards

----------


## tmlim

Dear all,

I am sharing the latest ICAO Doc 9970 for Manual for Civil Aviation Jet Fuel Supply. There are references to the API RP 1543 and API RP 1595.

Regards

----------


## VARADARAJ

Any chance to get JIG2 issue 2011

----------


## mutrosa

tmlim, 

Thank you very much.

----------


## VARADARAJ

Thank you very much.  
Any chance to get JIG2

With Kind Regards,   Varada Raj

----------


## jeanfee

Dear All

Do anyone have the EI 1560: Recommended practice for the operation, inspection, maintenance and commissioning of aviation fuel hydrant systems and hydrant system extensions.  Appreciate the sharing.

Kind regards

----------


## pro75@libero.it

dear all,

Do anyone have the API RP 1595, RP 1543 and Joint Inspection Group (JIG) 1, 2 and 3? I am working on a new jet fuel installation.
Please, help me.
Kind regards

----------


## trungtt

JIG 3 is no longer be used (replaced by EI/JIG 1530). 


EI 1543 is attached. Pls post your EI 1595 if you can find it.See More: EI Standard for Aviation fuel handling sharing.

----------


## Marty Thompson

Your 1543_e1.pdf file cannot be opened, it has a DRM security on it. Can you print it and scan the printed pages for sharing. Can anyone else open it and remove the security?

----------


## Jela

Hi! You said you have EI 1550, I can't find it.
Could you please upload it?
Many thanks

----------


## trungtt

The EI1550 file size is bigger than the allowable upload size, please send me a private msg your email address and I will send directly.

Rgds.

----------


## Marty Thompson

Have you removed the security on it? We still cannot read the 1543 file.

----------


## Marty Thompson

PEI RP1300-13 Draft - Recommended Practices for the Design, Installation, Service, Repair and Maintenance of Aviation Fueling Systems

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sameerahmed

i need  ei 1594 please upload if any one have it

----------


## VARADARAJ

Anybody got a copy of JIG 1 or 2 or 3 issue 11 or 12

Any chance to get JIG2

With Kind Regards, Varada Raj

----------


## VARADARAJ

Any chance to get JIG2

need JIG2 VERY BADLY.  jig 1 , 2, 3 issue 11 or 12

Regards,

Varadarajck   yahoo.com

----------


## trungtt

> Any chance to get JIG2
> 
> need JIG2 VERY BADLY.  jig 1 , 2, 3 issue 11 or 12
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Varadarajck   yahoo.com



They use fileopen security which we cannot remove the license at the moment. Whenever we could do that, I will share.  :Grumpy:

----------


## sahsa741

> They use fileopen security which we cannot remove the license at the moment. Whenever we could do that, I will share.



Any development  :Big Grin:

----------


## VARADARAJ

Hi,  Please help me with JIG2-issue 11 or 12
or atleast  scanned copy of chapters ' Depot facilities'. 'Storage facilities' and Test RIG details

----------


## m.samir.qc.mpc

do you still want JIG 1 & 2 and 3 , if you want them i can upload them for you

See More: EI Standard for Aviation fuel handling sharing.

----------


## Marty Thompson

> do you still want JIG 1 & 2 and 3 , if you want them i can upload them for you



Please do so, he has been asking for them.

----------


## VARADARAJ

Hi Samir,

Please upload, if you have.  

Regards,

CK

----------


## m.samir.qc.mpc

Hi everybody, here're the three JIG manuals as I promised you

so if anyone works in Aviation fuel farm & fuel tank farm, Tell me maybe there's a benifet exchange in manuals or files between us

Regards,
your bro


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## m.samir.qc.mpc

here are the three JIG manuals 1,2 and 3 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## VARADARAJ

Hi Samir,

I am not able to download from 4shared.  Kindly upload it here in egpet.net.  it will be very helpful and easy to down load as well.

Kind regards,

CK

----------


## alp.altinok

VARADARAJ,

Any chance of downloading from wetransfer or dropbox? If Samir agrees, I can upload to one of them.

----------


## alp.altinok

Any luck on EI 1550?

----------


## tonyr65

Hi Guys

I really need a copy of the latest 1560 - can anyone help?

----------


## backspace

Thank you very much

----------


## VARADARAJ

Hi Samir,

Its more than Gr8

Thank you very much.

Will keep in touch

Varadarajck at yahoo dot com

----------


## zakiuddin1811

anyone have EI 1596 2nd edition please

----------


## pippolo789

Good morning to everyone and thanks for these useful files. Can someone share with me EI 1550?



Thanks  a lot!See More: EI Standard for Aviation fuel handling sharing.

----------


## davches59

Can you send ei1150?? Please

----------


## erenkage

Good morning everybody* please i need Ei 1550* can someone share it with me please* Thanks in advance

----------


## sahsa741

Dear Friends*

I need EI 1540 5th edition. Could you please share?

----------


## Siti Radziah

Hello everyone. I am Siti* the new member in this group.

I am currently searching for EI 1529 Aviation Fuelling Hose & Hose Assemblies (7th edition* Nov. 2014).
Anyone could share the pdf copy with me?

----------


## sahsa741

> i need  ei 1594 please upload if any one have it



Please share if you have it.

----------


## adnan shdefat

Dear all 
i kindly  need the EI 1560
plz upload if any one have it

----------


## frogyu

Dear all 

I need EI 1540 5th edition Construction* Commissioning* Maintenance and Testing of Aviation Fuelling Facilities (5th Revised edition) * Could you please share?

Thanks

----------


## dotuah

> Ok. I'm trying to upload it. This is the first time I use this forum* some of files are to big to upload as attachment.



Thanks a lot for sharing. High appreciate if you share ei-1560 (recommended practice for the operation* inspection* maintenance and commissioning of aviation fuel hydrant systems and hydrant system extensions). 
Really need it. Thanks.

----------


## varunr2

Anyone has EI 1570

----------


## varunr2

Hi* 

Were you able to get EI 1570 : HANDBOOK ON ELECTRONIC SENSORS FOR THE DETECTION OF PARTICULATE MATTER AND/OR FREE WATER AIRCRAFT REFUELLING. 

If so* Could you kindly share the same. 

Regards

----------


## alex91ro

API 1595 attached.

----------


## Muhammad Muzakki

why i cant download the attached file?

See More: EI Standard for Aviation fuel handling sharing.

----------


## amaliachibi

I need EI 1590 3rd edition 2014. Kindly upload if anyone has it.

----------


## amaliachibi

Dear Marty,

Do you have EI 1590-2014 3rd edition? Kindly upload here. Thank you.

----------


## Septian09

Dear friend,

Please share EI 1543, I need that one. thanks

----------


## erenkage

Dear friends 
Please i'm looking for Ei 1594, if anyone has it,please upload
Thanks in advance

----------


## Rupanka

Kindly share EI1560 if any one have.

Regards.
Rupanka

----------


## solos wanos

thank you alex. just what i wanted now.

----------


## tmlim

Dear folks,

Does anyone have the latest EI 1541 2nd Edition 2016?  Would appreciate that this can be shared.

Regards

----------


## tmlim

Dear folks,

Does anyone have the latest EI 1541 2nd Edition 2016?  Would appreciate that this can be shared.

Regards

----------


## erenkage

Hello everybody , please i need the standard of aviation fuel :Ei 1560 & 1594 
Thanks a lot in advance

----------


## rds

> here are the three JIG manuals 1,2 and 3 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Can anyone put these back online? 4shared already delete the file

----------


## erenkage

Hello everybody , please i need the standard of aviation fuel :Ei 1560 & 1594 
Thanks a lot

----------


## KHALIDA

I need EI 1541, 2nd edition year 2016 and EI 1550, 2nd edition year 2014. Someone having please share. Thanks in advance.

See More: EI Standard for Aviation fuel handling sharing.

----------


## KHALIDA

> Ok. Here is the list:
> 1. What I need:
> EI 1598 Design, functional requirements and laboratory testing protocols for electronic sensors to monitor free water and/or particulate matter in aviation fuel
> EI Research Report: Electrostatic discharges in two inch aviation fuel filter monitors. Phase 2: Properties needed to control discharges
> EI 1599 Laboratory tests and minimum performance levels for aviation fuel dirt defence filters
> EI Research Report: Electrostatic discharges in two-inch fuel filter monitors
> EI Research Report: Investigation into the effects of lubricity additives on the performance of filter/water separators
> EI 1582 Specification for similarity for EI 1581 aviation jet fuel filter/separators
> Multi-product pipelines: minimum criteria to determine additive acceptability
> ...



Could you please share latest edition of EI 1550.

----------


## KHALIDA

> Dear all,
> 
> As my title of this topic. I need some EI standards for my research in aviation fuel handling. The list is at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Dear Trungtt, as you said you have EI 1550. Please share or email me on khalida.muddasser@gmail.com. I would really appreciate your positive response to my request.

----------


## KHALIDA

> The EI1550 file size is bigger than the allowable upload size, please send me a private msg your email address and I will send directly.
> 
> Rgds.



Dear trungtt, 
I too need EI 1550. Could you please send me on email khalida.muddasser@gmail.com. many thanks in advance.

----------


## alex91ro

Hello,

Any news with EI 1550? thanks!

----------


## Shayam

Does anybody have the book Aviation Fuel by Maxwell Smith?
Kindly share.

Thank you in advance.

----------


## KHALIDA

Hello everybody, please help me. I need EI 1541, 2nd edition (2016) and EI 1550, 2nd edition (2014). Someone having please upload pdf files here or give me the link where I could find these two standards. Thanks in advance.

----------


## trungtt

Sorry everybody of long time back. As I saw a lot of request the ei 1550 standard, I tried to upload but the file is bigger than forum limit (7MB), how can I share you?

----------


## Marty Thompson

We have 1st Edition, Do you have 2nd Edition of EI 1550?

----------


## KHALIDA

> Sorry everybody of long time back. As I saw a lot of request the ei 1550 standard, I tried to upload but the file is bigger than forum limit (7MB), how can I share you?



Dear Trungtt, do you have the latest, Second Edition of EI 1550. please share with me on my email.: khalida.muddasser@gmail.com. Thanks in advance.

----------


## KHALIDA

> Sorry everybody of long time back. As I saw a lot of request the ei 1550 standard, I tried to upload but the file is bigger than forum limit (7MB), how can I share you?



Dear Trungtt, I extremely need EI 1550 (Second Edition). please share with me on my email.: khalida.muddasser@gmail.com. Thanks in advance.

----------


## KHALIDA

> Sorry everybody of long time back. As I saw a lot of request the ei 1550 standard, I tried to upload but the file is bigger than forum limit (7MB), how can I share you?



Dear Trungtt, I extremely need EI 1550 (Second Edition). please share with me on my email.: khalida.muddasser@gmail.com. Thanks in advance.

----------


## KHALIDA

I extremely need EI 1541, 2nd edition (2016) and EI 1550, 2nd edition (2014). Someone on this forum, pleeeeeeeeeeeeeese share with me.

See More: EI Standard for Aviation fuel handling sharing.

----------


## KHALIDA

> The EI1550 file size is bigger than the allowable upload size, please send me a private msg your email address and I will send directly.
> 
> Rgds.



Dear, can you pls email EI-1550 on khalida.muddasser@gmail.com.

----------


## pratheesh.chand

Dear All,

I am searching for JIG 2 specification. Can anyone please share this and help me out here.

Thanks and regards,

----------


## pratheesh.chand

Dear All,

Can I get JIG 2 copy?
Really need it to refer soak test requirement.

Thanks and regards,

----------


## pratheesh.chand

Hi,

Anyone having EI 1550. Please share.

Thanks and regards,

----------


## longfung

Hi all,

Anyone having EI 1530 2nd. Please share.

Thanks and regards,

----------


## cvega2015

links already dead..can you please share again EI/JIG standards? thank you

----------


## cvega2015

anyone has JIG 1530 2nd edition? please share..thank you so much

----------


## 77asaleh

I am not able to download these attachments. Can you send them by email?

----------


## 66666silver

> I have the EI 1530
> EI 1530 1st Oct. 2013 Quality assurance requirements for the manufacture, storage and distribution of aviation fuels to airports



Hi Marty Thompson, do you mind to upload this EI 1530 file again? Thank you.

----------


## tua_kee

Anyone can share again "EI/JIG Standard 1530"

----------


## larry0216

EI 1560: Recommended practice for the operation, inspection, maintenance and commissioning of aviation fuel hydrant systems and hydrant system extensions

----------


## VALVEMAN

Kindly share Ei standard 1541 2nd edition.



my email:valveman@gmail.com

thank you in advance for your kindnessSee More: EI Standard for Aviation fuel handling sharing.

----------


## amaliachibi

Can anyone send me IP 10 and IP 30, please help me. Send them to kernamalia@yahoo.com

----------


## chellsbreeze

Hi Samir,
Could you please share Issue 12 of JIG 1 & JIG 2 via email ? it seems that there are some issues in downloading directly from egpet. I'll be grateful to your support. 

Please share it in chellsbreeze@gmail.com

Regards,
Chells

----------


## tmlim

HI there.  Is there anyone who has the EI/JIG 1530 2nd Edition 2019?  Would appreciate if this can be shared. Thank you and regards

----------


## KHALIDA

I too need EI/JIG 1530 2nd Edition 2019. Can anybody share here a link.  Special request to Mr.  Marty

----------


## zubair267

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

EI/JIG STANDARD 1530 2nd edition

----------


## nknico

Here they are :

Jig 1 issue 12 :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Jig 2 issue 12 :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nknico

Does someone have EI 1540 to share ? Thanks.

EDIT : I found it : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## potatoteddy

can someone upload jig 1 and 2 again?

----------


## nknico

Here they are (issue 12) :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tmlim

Thanks zubair267 for sharing the EI 1530.

----------

